# Feather picking? What to do?



## jldowd (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a group of black copper Marans that I just bought, and they look rough. I think there is feather picking going on, but would like to see if anyone thinks it is something different. I'm a new chicken owner and haven't had chickens since I was a child. I'm going to post the pictures of the worst chicken, Cinderella








Cinderella chillin with me begrudgingly








This is her backside and under. Blue because I've tried Blu kote








More backside








This is her breast









Neck too









This is a picture of all four. Cinderella is the scrawny one in the back. She is the skinniest one. Then "no name yet"is to the left of bob the rooster. She looks a little better than Cinderella. To the right of bob is Henrietta. She has some rooster marks on back but otherwise perfect.

Please help! These were expensive birds and I think they look awful.

Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

First thought is mites. The inflamed skin shows irritation. I would treat them for mites then go from there.


----------



## jldowd (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for the quick response. What is the best treatment for mites? I have found conflicting information.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Some people use DE some use sevin dust. There is no right or wrong answer, it basically comes down to what you can find in your area. Personally I would trust sevin dust, its been well known for many years.i just heard of DE this past year. But I'm sure someone will chime in that claims DE is better. Go with whichever you choose, both do the same thing, kill the mites.


----------



## jldowd (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you. I have tried DE and poultry and garden dust. Do these need to be applied multiple times? Also if it was mites wouldn't all of them be affected? Forgive my newbie-ness


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It just all depends on the bird. I have some birds that will get infested with lice in the winter while other members of the flock will have no signs of them. If you already have DE I would put it in a container and let them dust bathe in it. With using DE from what I read, it takes a while. You also need to dust inside the coop and nest boxes as well as keep reapplying it .


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

You might also consider leaving some DE (or whatever you decide to use) in their dust bath for long term to prevent them from getting bugs again. They will give themselves regular dust baths once they get the hang of it.


----------

